# Ranken um ein Bild



## Pendrake (19. Januar 2005)

Tag allerseits,

ich möchte gerne um ein Bild Ranken machen,oder auch Schnörkel irgendwie =)
Nur leider habe ich ewig nicht mit Photoshop gearbeitet und habe keinen blassen Schimmer wie man sowas macht(falls es geht).
Ich hoffe mir kann vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen,

mfg Pendrake


----------



## Pendrake (20. Januar 2005)

Hat niemand eine Idee? :/


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Januar 2005)

Mehr Informationen wären nicht schlecht 

Meinst du pflanzliche Ranken oder einfach nur Verzierungen, also "Schnörkel, wie du sie schon erwähnt hast?
Ein Thema mit Ranken+Efeu hatten wir meiner Meinung nach schon. Ein Beispielbild wäre auch noch recht nett.


----------



## Pendrake (20. Januar 2005)

Also,sollen ranken sein die zu einem rpg stil passen,oder auch jegliche andere schöne verzierung.Wie gesagt kenn ich mich damit nicht aus  Soll für einen header sein,Beispielpic könnte z.b. sowas sein:


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Januar 2005)

Die in deinem Beispiel verwendeten Formen nennt man "Tribals". Mit dem Stichwort findest du bestimmt einiges ... z.B. auch hier: http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psbrushes/


----------

